# When you first went out with your friends



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

did you feel like you were getting the stare down if that makes sense?
We are going out tomorrow night with an other couple and I don't want any stares or anything. I don't think they will but you never know.
I do have a pit in my tummy that we are going to see OW all this week I have seen her or someone from her family.
I wish I could tell her how much I hate her but that would not do anything. 
I so can't wait for our family vaction next week we will be far away from my home state and I can't wait eek. Some family time.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I actually made a joke with my wife when we went out one week post dday- I feel like I'm stoned, when people look at me all I can think is "they know!!"


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

AR, since I never gotten stoned I guess I'll drink lol.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I actually made a joke with my wife when we went out one week post dday- I feel like I'm stoned, when people look at me all I can think is "they know!!"


That's hilarious!! Paranoia's a b!tch. When I go to a football game and see 11 guys talking in a huddle I'm convinced they're talking about me 

lovemylife - do the friends know? Based on your post it sounds like it. If they're good friends they'll follow your lead.

Why do you have to see the OW all week - I can't imagine that.


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

Lovemylife signma is correct - they will follow your lead. My best friend is the one who told me my husband, her husbands best friend, kissed a girl on the dance floor at local wedding. 6 months later and she has never brought it up. I said to her 2 weeks ago we were going to MC and she "whew-I've been wondering how all is but since you never brought it up I didn't want to either!" (now I can't get her to stop )

AR I am cracking up because I told my H this is why I hate the local grocery store: everyone one stares now and says HI then walks swiftly away. We actually laugh about it bc I used to not go bc I couldn't just run in and out without having 5 different conversations with someone that I didn't have time for!!! Ooh a positive to the whole crappy A!!! Whoo Hoo!!!!


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Signma, yes they know.
I'm not seeing the OW on purpose or her family members. Its little run ins with thiem. Since I work at a local supermarket in the town we grew up in. I'm bound to see her family and her. It's just odd all week long.
Sat-mall with OW 
Mon-her older sister
Wed-her younger sister
Thurs-her grandma
glad I'm off for the rest of the week. 

I'm freaking out that we might see OW at the resturant tomorrow but if we do I know that MH is still talking to her and I know how, throught a friend of theirs. I so hope I don't see here but you never know.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lovemylife26 said:


> AR, since I never gotten stoned I guess I'll drink lol.


ha, only stoners get that joke

when you get stoned and go out you often think that everyone knows you're stoned and get paranoid about it


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

I'd seriously consider skipping the restaurant and going places where there's a good chance you'll run into OW, ESPECIALLY given that you'll be with a group of people who know what went down.

Can you saw "awkward"??

The OW could take her shopping to a supermarket that you don't work in.. her coming in there is just totally disrespectful and like a continued slap in the face.

I don't know the backstory here but what is it with spending all this time with her and her family this week?



lovemylife26 said:


> Sat-mall with OW
> Mon-her older sister
> Wed-her younger sister
> Thurs-her grandma


You have nothing better to do than go to the mall with her?



lovemylife26 said:


> I know that MH is still talking to her and I know how, throught a friend of theirs. .


What's MH? Why do people write out long posts and then abbreviate two small words as if it's some sort of huge time saver, which makes the rest of us have to go looking up obscure abbreviations? If MH is your married husband then what the heck is that about? He has no business talking to her at all! Do not allow this to continue.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

lovemylife26 said:


> did you feel like you were getting the stare down if that makes sense?
> We are going out tomorrow night with an other couple and I don't want any stares or anything. I don't think they will but you never know.
> I do have a pit in my tummy that we are going to see OW all this week I have seen her or someone from her family.
> I wish I could tell her how much I hate her but that would not do anything.
> I so can't wait for our family vaction next week we will be far away from my home state and I can't wait eek. Some family time.


Do you live in a small town or something?


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not spending time with her it's a small town and her family all shop at the store I work at, I have been with job for 18 years.
I saw OW at the mall at Lane Bryant and I walked right out. I was there with my dds and she happened to be there too. What are the odds?


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes it's a small town.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

Is your husband still talking to her and you found this out through mutual friends?

Because that's an unrelated but very serious problem. 

Like I said I don't know what MH is, I'm just speculating, but whoever it is is still talking to her and you aren't happy about it, and that can't be good. 

It's a small town but her and her family shopping where you work during your work hours is very disrespectful and I'm sure there's some malintent there.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

MH says he is not talking to her, I have checked his phone,emails and FB and nothing shows up.
They both friends with "ED" and I don't know if ED says anything for them 2, I sure hope not.
Oh I know it's rude and disprespectful the looks I get I wish I could say something but I need my job.
MH thinks there is nothing wrong with it they live in the town and they need to do shopping are you freaking kidding me.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, so MH is your husband, I think we got that straightened out.

He's still talking to the OW:



lovemylife26 said:


> I know that MH is still talking to her and I know how, throught a friend of theirs. I so hope I don't see here but you never know.


Yet he denies talking to the OW:



lovemylife26 said:


> MH says he is not talking to her, I have checked his phone,emails and FB and nothing shows up.


You know it's rude and disrespectful for them to shop in your store given the situation but understandably you need your job and there's nothing you can do about it.



lovemylife26 said:


> Oh I know it's rude and disprespectful the looks I get I wish I could say something but I need my job.


Your husband not only does not understand your concerns in this regard, but he puts you down and insults you about the way you feel about it?!



lovemylife26 said:


> MH thinks there is nothing wrong with it they live in the town and they need to do shopping are you freaking kidding me.


You are still with this man (who apparently shows no remorse, is abrasive, lacks compassion and understanding and still contacts the other women yet denies it, and you are still socializing with other couples together, for exactly what reason?

Like I said I don't know the backstory but it appears everything is all right here in this thread.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know for sure if he is talking to the OW if he is I know how. I meant to add in a line didn't know for sure.


----------

